# Fiamma aqua 8 water pump



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

Hi ,
I am in camping franzlhof on way to slovenia from spain.
My pump will not switch off from any of the taps but I can control it from the main panel and it pumps fine. any ideas of what could be the problem. Thanks in advance.
pump info-- serial no 157246, 12vdc,6lit/min,1.5 bar, model 01216c01


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Could be the micro switch in the pressure switch. 
Simple to strip down just make sure you remember how you did it. 
you might find that it has just stuck and will work after moving it. If it is shot (you will need a multi meter) should be able to find one in camping shop.

Try googling it found a site that had exploded diagram but can not remember the name.

Andy


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Fiamma Pump*

Hi Cabra,

If your taps have a microswitch, sounds like one is stuck.

If your pump activates on pressure drop, possibly a leak or a hose connection has come adrift.

If you're heading for Slovenia through Austria, there is a huge Falle Camping Superstore in Villach not far from the border. The boss man can speak English and his telephone number is 0043 4242 32540.
Main phone is 0043 4242 314 63

The address is Maria-Gailer-Strasse. 59, 9500 Villach

Falle Camping

Hope this helps,
Alan


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Replacement micro switches are available as spare parts, funnliy enough got one sitting in the drawer at home

Peter


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

*fiamma aqua 8 water pump*

thanks inkey-2008, I may try and strip it down .Not yet gooled it but will do.


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

*fiamma aqua 8 water pump*

Thanks for the info exmusso. I am in Soll and will definately visit the camping shop you mention even if I get it stripped down and working. 
I will replace it.
Thanks for the useful address.


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

*fiamma aqua 8 water pump*

thanks peter ,good that it can be had as spare part will keep that in mind


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

thanks to all for their suggestions on the problem with my water pump.
took micro switch off and opened it up, could not see any problem.
Put it back and with the pump running turned the small scew in the centre of the switch anti clockwise until the pump stopped.
The pump is now working correctly when opening the taps and stops immediately when the taps are closed. Hope this is some use to others.


----------

